# Rendered: OEplus Audi Q3. Lowered with Tires for the Win.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's something about crossovers. They're tall, practical and more fuel efficient than SUVs though not quite as fuel efficient as a wagon... yet there's no denying they hurt the business case for the Avant, much-loved by hardcore Audi enthusiasts. Like it or not though, crossovers are here to stay and the new Audi Q3 is proof of that. 

So what's an Avant-loving enthusiast to do? We say stop and consider. We like Avants because they're unassuming and sleepers... at least they start out that way but once enthusiast owned they're often lowered, with wheels, etc. that to all but the most obtuse of mobile phone gabbing soccer moms are still obviously high on performance. Might the Q3 be any different?

In that vein we've taken a few shots of the new Q3 S-line and, through the magic of photoshop, have lowered it and added wheels. 

Voila. 

We want one for picking up groceries or dropping the kids off at preschool... and preferably with TT RS drivetrain so we can leave those gabby soccer moms in our quattro-kicked dust.


----------

